# Château Miranda aka Château de Noisy Belgium December 2012



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok so its not quite owned by Walt but damn this place is one fairytale looking castle!

 Brief History
The castle was built in 1866 by the*English*architect*Milner under commission from the Liedekerke-Beaufort family, who had left their previous home,*Vêves Castle, during the*French Revolution.
Their descendants remained in occupation until*World War II, when it was taken over by the*National Railway Company of Belgium*(NMBS) as an orphanage. It remained a facility for the use of children until 1980.
It has stood empty since 1991. Although the municipality of Celles has offered to take it over, the family has refused, and the enormous building is now (as of 2011) in a derelict state. 

Theres plenty more on this place in other reports and easily found on google search's so on with our visit...

Visited with Ryan, Christophe and some other cool belgian dude. Reccy the day before at dusk and we saw headlights coming from the castle, ducked to the floor as a 4x4 passed then headed back to the car before revisiting the following day to bag some shots. After a nice hike we arrived at the castle got a few externals and headed inside. We split up and I covered the basements first. Evidence of the most recent use of the building as a school was evident, several classrooms and lots of bathrooms were indications of the buildings more recent conversions from a private dwelling to public use. Upstairs the place is getting pretty wrecked inside. One wing has been badly damaged by fire and the other is suffering from the elements with floors and ceilings collapsed in alot of areas. There are still some amazing features both inside an out and I've had this place on my todo list for as long as I can remember so really enjoyed capturing it for myself.

While exiting we were ambushed by the land owner / grounds keeper packing a double barrelled shotgun. After lots of shouting in french and a warning shot from the shotgun we were beckoned down the hill before a second shot was fired over our heads. It was at this point we realised he wasnt shooting blanks as branches started to fall around us. Great end to a fantastic explore. Hope you like the shots (pun intended) 


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.






Took loads more which I'll stick on my blog once I've managed to shift the web host servers to a more stable one


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 14, 2013)

*The stuff of urbex dreams!! Fantastic!!*


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 14, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *The stuff of urbex dreams!! Fantastic!!*



My thoughts exactly when i first saw photos of it 4 years ago. So good to cross it off my list


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this place, proper fairy tale! 
Hope you managed to avoid the crazy 'security'...
Nice pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 15, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> I love this place, proper fairy tale!
> Hope you managed to avoid the crazy 'security'...
> Nice pics, cheers for sharing!


Nope far from it had a right run in with him haha! glad you like the photos though you inspired me to climb the lead roof steps after watching your video! well worth it! what a view


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 15, 2013)

Dreamy stuff both the images and the place , def a must see id say


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 15, 2013)

That's how it's done.

This is very high on my list of places to visit NOW!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2013)

Amazing building,great photos.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 16, 2013)

Cheers guys The place doesnt seem to have changed alot in the last few years looking at some of the other photos but still i'd highly recommend a trip to Belgium its amazing


----------



## jerm IX (Jan 16, 2013)

Unbelievable. Nothing like that 'round here. Hats off.


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 28, 2013)

Impressive! Great composition and color here.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 28, 2013)

ooo that castle is sensational!
Amazing pics too!


----------

